# Using baby oil for bubble counter?



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Use mineral oil. Can be bought at any pharmacy for about 5 bucks a bottle that will probably last you forever.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I've heard of people using mineral oil before. I just fill mine with r/o water and seldom refill them. Either mine don't evaporate very much or I just don't notice it. Then again, they could be bone dry and I wouldn't know it. haha Once I get the needle valve dialed in and watch it for a few weeks to make sure it doesn't drift, I don't bother looking at the counter anymore. As long as the drop checker stays green, I know it's close enough.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

sundragon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't use anything other than water. Mainly because I don't want to accidentally ruin my $40 diffuser by forcing $.02 worth of oil through it.


----------



## Jack Shaftoe (Apr 29, 2006)

Eventually, that oil will make it into your system. Plus, gas traverses differently in oil than in water. As a hydrocarbon, the oil will also change the gas that flows through it. Sounds stupid, honesty.

You guys understand Chemistry? Big C.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jack Shaftoe said:


> You guys understand Chemistry? Big C.


How about condescending? Big C.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jack Shaftoe said:


> Plus, gas traverses differently in oil than in water. As a hydrocarbon, the oil will also change the gas that flows through it. Sounds stupid, honesty.



CO2 will travel more slowly through the oil, but this doesn't really impact anything (the original question was regarding how to slow down/prevent evaporation of bubble counter fluid).

Also, oil will not change gas(es) that flow through it.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Jack Shaftoe said:


> Eventually, that oil will make it into your system. Plus, gas traverses differently in oil than in water. As a hydrocarbon, the oil will also change the gas that flows through it. Sounds stupid, honesty.
> 
> You guys understand Chemistry? Big C.


I understand Chemistry, I studied it in school... Let's see at 4 bubbles per second means that .25 of a second that the CO2 gas comes into contact with the oil means will not affect the gas's chemistry in any way... 

I had read of people using oil instead of water one one of the forums a while back and wanted to see how it worked for them.... 

If you've got no experience doing it, please don't write a lame attempt at a pithy comment because it makes you sound condescending and ***** :x

Bump:


gus6464 said:


> Use mineral oil. Can be bought at any pharmacy for about 5 bucks a bottle that will probably last you forever.


Thanks!

Bump:


Darkblade48 said:


> CO2 will travel more slowly through the oil, but this doesn't really impact anything (the original question was regarding how to slow down/prevent evaporation of bubble counter fluid).
> 
> Also, oil will not change gas(es) that flow through it.


Thank you, I can deal with the slower bubble count - if anything it makes it easier to see.

Bump:


voyetra8 said:


> I don't use anything other than water. Mainly because I don't want to accidentally ruin my $40 diffuser by forcing $.02 worth of oil through it.


I have a one way valve between the bubble counter and the inline diffuser. I check the whole system it once a week so I can stop it before any issues.

Bump:


voyetra8 said:


> I don't use anything other than water. Mainly because I don't want to accidentally ruin my $40 diffuser by forcing $.02 worth of oil through it.


I have a one way valve between the bubble counter and the inline diffuser. I check the whole system it once a week so I can stop it before any issues.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

sundragon said:


> I have a one way valve between the bubble counter and the inline diffuser. I check the whole system it once a week so I can stop it before any issues.



My concern isn't backflow. My concern is accidentally pushing oil out of counter and into the diffuser. 

Worth mentioning that the Intense Atomic Diffuser I am using specifically states that you shouldn't use oil in its bubble counter.


----------



## splattered (Jun 7, 2017)

I've found that by breaking the seal in the bubble counter itself I can back-suck water from the tank enough to fill it. Once it evaporates I do it again. Works with both an atomizer and an inline reactor. 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

gus6464 said:


> Use mineral oil. Can be bought at any pharmacy for about 5 bucks a bottle that will probably last you forever.


this is what i use as well and it works great

you're not going to blast mineral oil through the hose into your tank by putting it in your bubble counter lol... maybe extremely trace amounts but I use a reactor so that doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

splattered said:


> I've found that by breaking the seal in the bubble counter itself I can back-suck water from the tank enough to fill it. Once it evaporates I do it again. Works with both an atomizer and an inline reactor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


Neat idea. I feel like my diffuser creates back pressure and fills my counter anyways. I checked yesterday and the water level looks like it did when I filled it with water back in November.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Wouldn't a check valve (which you should be using) prevent any back-flow from making it to your bubble counter?


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

sdwindansea said:


> Wouldn't a check valve (which you should be using) prevent any back-flow from making it to your bubble counter?


Check valve is built in the BC and is used to keep the water from the BC from entering the tube to the needle valve.


----------



## splattered (Jun 7, 2017)

Check valve keeps water from entering the pressurized tank. The BC is before that between the line to the aquarium and the valve

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydrolus (Jun 4, 2017)

I’ve used both mineral and baby oil in my bubble counters. No issues....except once, the bubble counter turned horizontal while I was changing Co2 tanks. I didn’t realize this until he next day. The water was hazy and had a sweet smell. I did two water changes and all was well. Mineral oil seems like a better solution since it doesn’t have the “extra” ingredients baby oils includes (plus cheaper.)


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Some scent is added to baby oil so it can mess with your water. Mineral oil has none of that which is it's the way to go. If you spill mineral oil in the tank nothing really happens.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Careful using oil if you have a brass jbj style bubble counter. Oil can screw those up, it happened to one of mine.

Not sure exactly why or how it does it. There's a couple threads about it you can find with the search function here, or google probably.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

sundragon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a glass bubble counter on my planted tank's CO2 output but over time the water evaporates and it has to be refilled. Has anyone used baby oil instead of water so it doesn't evaporate? Any other options?
> 
> Thanks :grin2:


I use Glycerine from Riteaid.


----------



## wspy (Dec 6, 2020)

MCT C8 oil works too


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

wspy said:


> MCT C8 oil works too


I got some glycerine from CVS and it's been working for about a year no evaporation and the thicker liquid makes it easier to count bubbles. Light green CO2 meter, lots of plant growth, and consistent performance. Best part no having to refill the counter every month because of evaporation. 

It's funny how much unnecessary snark exists on these forums from people who must be frustrated in other parts of their lives, LOL Enjoy your MCT oil

Bump:


herns said:


> I use Glycerine from Riteaid.


Thanks, I bought some from CVS and it did the job. One year no issues and less maintenance. Woo


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

I also use glycerine. Bought a small bottle years ago, and have barely used any (available at any drug store). Was recommended to me years ago. The amount stays constant (i.e. haven't had to add more glycerine to any of three bubble counters in use for months, maybe years). Isn't it fairly inert?


----------

